# An Absolutely INSANE Hawaii, Christmas Island, Marshall Islands Fish Shipment.....



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

.....is coming.....more information will be posted soon.....


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Finally, after sooooo long.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think a luau would be fitting to welcome the new arrivals


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Airport Run.....*

Finishing supper at Master Steaks.....Tonight's special is Beef Ribs. On our way to airport now.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Finishing supper at Master Steaks.....Tonight's special is Beef Ribs. On our way to airport now.


 can't wait!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Taipan said:


> Finishing supper at Master Steaks.....Tonight's special is Beef Ribs. On our way to airport now.


I used to go there all the time years ago.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Taipan said:


> Finishing supper at Master Steaks.....Tonight's special is Beef Ribs. On our way to airport now.


Oh man, that place. can't beat it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also, anything in those boxes for me??


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

please post the lists of what came in!


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*Updated List.....*

Unpacking now. Acclimating now. Pictures to follow as time permits. Enjoy for now.....Most (not all) will be sale tomorrow. Some will be ready for Saturday.

*ANGEL SPECIES*

Potter's Angel Centropyge potteri
Flame Angel - Christmas Island Centropyge loriculus
TIGER Flame Angel - Christmas Island Centropyge loriculus - TIGER Striping

*WRASSE SPECIES*

Lineatus Fairy Wrasse - Australia Cirrhilabrus lineatus
Labouti Fairy Wrasse - Australia Cirrhilabrus laboutei
Flame Wrasse Hawaii - Male Cirrhilabrus jordani Great Colours
Flame Wrasse Hawaii - Female Cirrhilabrus jordani Great Colours
Orange Bar/Belted Wrasse Stethojulis balteata
Mystery Wrasse - Marshall Islands Pseudocheilinus ocellatus
Golden Rhomboid Wrasse - Marshall Islands - Male Cirrhilabrus rhomboidalius

*TANGS SPECIES*

Yellow - Small, Medium,Large Zebrasoma flavescens
Kole - Small, Medium, Large Ctenochaetus strigosus
Orange Shoulder Acanthurus olivaceus
Achilles - 3"-5" Acanthurus achilles
HYBRID Achilles x Goldrim HYBRID Acanthurus achilles x Acanthurus nigricans
Lavender Acanthurus nigrofuscus
Thompsons Acanthurus thompsoni
Dussumieri - Small, Medium, Large Acanthurus dussumieri

*MISCELLANEOUS*

Tinkeri Butterfly (Small/Medium) Chaetodon tinkeri
Moorish Idol Zanclus cornutus
Scarface Blenny Cirripectes vanderbilti
Golden Dwarf Moray Eel Gymnothorax melatremus
Blue Throat Trigger HAWAII - Male Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Crosshatch Trigger - Male Xanthichthys mento 8+" AMAZING COLOURS
Crosshatch Trigger - Female Xanthichthys mento AMAZING COLOURS
Bartlett's Anthias Pseudanthias bartlettorum
LATEZONATUS Clownfish - *CAPTIVE BRED by KAREN BRITTAIN Amphiprion latezonatus - CAPTIVE BRED by KAREN BRITTAIN!!!* SOLID stripes. NO misbars.

A special thanks to those that were patient and made special arrangements for your high end fish. Most of you are private and I respect your privacy. Some pictures would be nice if you're so inclined....but not necessary. *Hint* Jonhsoni, Earle's, Lineatus, Labouti 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115177


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

any idea what time your going to open in the morning?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning? ...... Apparently you don't know Ryan. Yes....sad....and I've said that to his face regarding his tardiness. Let's say 2pm to be safe. He says 1pm. Apologies in advance.....but I'm just being honest.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

I just punched Taipan. I'm opening at 1pm tomorrow and 11am on Saturday.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Eye Candy.....*

Enjoy.....Mobile phone pics are the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> Also, anything in those boxes for me??


Something for everyone and every budget.



teemee said:


> please post the lists of what came in!


Please see attached list.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! Congrats on the amazing shipment!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ryan, no pic of the tiger flame angel? curious to see what it looks like 
is it a hybrid of some sort or a flame angel?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful Declivis Butterfly! Want... can't have


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

teemee said:


> ryan, no pic of the tiger flame angel? curious to see what it looks like
> is it a hybrid of some sort or a flame angel?


It's a flame angel with exceptional black striping. The vertical black stripes are thinner and more of them in quantity. I'll try and grab a picture later. I attempted last night...but the Tigers got mixed in with a TON of other flame angels. Don't worry we separated them afterwards.



fesso clown said:


> Wow, what a beautiful Declivis Butterfly! Want... can't have


That's a Tinkeri....we can get Declives next time. If you can't (have).....let me know what you can have.  I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Red, Hi Ryan,
Did you guys get any Helfrichi dart fish?
Hoping to find a pair/trio...
Maybe next time?
LMK


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Helfrichi - not a problem. 

P.S. - I haven't forgotten about the scientific names of certain species you had asked for. Apologies - busy. I will respond to you eventually.

P.P.S. - Endemic Hawaiian pipefish....not a problem.

I'll order some Helfrichi and pipefish next time.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

awesome!!! thx!!!


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

picked up a healthy Achillies Tang for a great price thanks Ryan!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Some really nice stuff you don't see everyday. Great going guys


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

so where's Mel? I thought I heard him


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Pics......*

Hybrid Achilles Picture

Tiger Flame Angel pics. (best I could do)

Juvenile Crosshatch 4"!!! - Tail looks more red than it is in my hand. While swimming in aquarium; the "red" is less pronounced and more yellow (with slight red accents). It may be changing male, but uncertain. This is not from this week's shipment. I wanted to observe him/her for awhile before releasing it for sale. Original pair of crosshatches from this shipment has been sold and gone to a great home.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet xhatch Red


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)




----------

